# Homozygous black bure bred Egyptian Arabian



## Rana Darwish (Oct 30, 2019)

I have an 8 year old homozygous mare that id love to breed with a homozygous stallion. Any ideas about where to start? I’m in Ontario canada and she’s never been bred before. Is 8too old ?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Rana Darwish said:


> I have an 8 year old homozygous mare that id love to breed with a homozygous stallion. Any ideas about where to start? I’m in Ontario canada and she’s never been bred before. Is 8too old ?


Can't help with finding a horse but I can say that I bred my mare at 8 years old and didn't have one problem. I wouldn't see any more problems than the usual risks of breeding and foaling. At eight, they are in the beginning of their prime. Have her vet checked to make sure she is A OK for this purpose..

Would love to see a pic of your mare. One of my favorite breeds


Ooops, just saw a pic of her on your other thread.


----------



## WildHorses85 (Oct 1, 2019)

8 is not too old. However, make sure you have a thorough breeding exam done on her by the vet before making any decisions, to ensure she is in good health re productively to carry a foal. Have you ever bred a horse before, or raised a foal? It is an EXPENSIVE and TIME CONSUMING ordeal, but can be very rewarding if you arm yourself with knowledge and go in with eyes wide open. Please share some photos of your mare! I absolutely love Arabians.


----------



## Rana Darwish (Oct 30, 2019)

Here you go. Enjoy her beauty 😍😍 thanks for the advice. 




LoriF said:


> Rana Darwish said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 8 year old homozygous mare that id love to breed with a homozygous stallion. Any ideas about where to start? I’m in Ontario canada and she’s never been bred before. Is 8too old ?
> ...





WildHorses85 said:


> 8 is not too old. However, make sure you have a thorough breeding exam done on her by the vet before making any decisions, to ensure she is in good health re productively to carry a foal. Have you ever bred a horse before, or raised a foal? It is an EXPENSIVE and TIME CONSUMING ordeal, but can be very rewarding if you arm yourself with knowledge and go in with eyes wide open. Please share some photos of your mare! I absolutely love Arabians.


----------



## WildHorses85 (Oct 1, 2019)

Gorgeous! You are one lucky gal! I hope that at some point I will own another Arabian, they are one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## Rana Darwish (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks so much. I sure do feel lucky. They are a truly special breed. She’s so smart and now that we’ve started building a good relationship she’s becoming really easy to train!




WildHorses85 said:


> Gorgeous! You are one lucky gal! I hope that at some point I will own another Arabian, they are one of my favorite breeds.


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

So pretty!! Make sure to post photos of the foal if you decide to go through with it!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Yummy! : )


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Here is my black stallion. He comes from lines that are tall and have long swan-like necks. Many Arabs are rather short necked IMO. He's in Oregon and is not for stud.


----------

